# Female, brakes and small hands!



## Julia9054 (14 Jul 2013)

I have been riding a hybrid for a few years (with disc brakes) and recently bought my first road bike. It is a Jamis Xenith Endura Sport and I am loving it. I am, however, having a problem with the brakes as I feel that I can't reach them properly from the hoods and they don't feel anywhere near as responsive as what i am used to. This is scaring me on downhill runs and I was wondering if any other women with fairly small hands have the same problem. Is it just a question of getting used to it or are there any suggestions that anyone can make?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

Julia9054 said:


> I have been riding a hybrid for a few years (with disc brakes) and recently bought my first road bike. It is a Jamis Xenith Endura Sport and I am loving it. I am, however, having a problem with the brakes as I feel that I can't reach them properly from the hoods and they don't feel anywhere near as responsive as what i am used to. This is scaring me on downhill runs and I was wondering if any other women with fairly small hands have the same problem. Is it just a question of getting used to it or are there any suggestions that anyone can make?


I believe there are little shims that can be fitted to bring the levers closer to your fingers for braking. Have you a local bike shop that could take a look? Probably just be a couple of pounds I would imagine.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2013)

There are a couple of braking positions when using drops:












Hi Julia,

Braking from the hoods definitely takes some getting used to and I remember it feeling "spongy" when I first got a road bike - but I got used to it.

I would suggest leaning over and using the drops for downhill braking (if it feels comfortable to do so) as you can put more power down - but it might be worth having the shop check your brake lever position too as you may benefit from moving them to a different position on your bars if they are physically difficult to reach / use properly.

Could someone take a photo of your hands in the positions above and (you) post them here? Then some of the more experienced members here could hopefully advise. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Tyke (15 Jul 2013)

I have small hands for a man and had same problem I found it hard to find a shop with the shims in stock as most said they come with bike but when I did find them they came in a set of thick and thin shims to give a choice of positions.

The result was better than expected and the LBS in Selby gave them for free which made be go back for other things later despite it being a 40 mile round trip


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Jul 2013)

I had the same problem, and fitted the 4 degree shims and it's made all the difference. Got them form SJS Cycles - http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/shimano-accessory-pad-spacer-set-for-tiagra-st-4500-shifters-prod27777/

Not sure if they fit other levers besides Tiagra 9sp though


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2013)

I don't have especially small hands, but use the crosslevers on my daily bike all the time, never use the main brakes, although I am told they brake better. If braking is scary now, look into crosslevers. Talk to your LBS, is the rest of the fit ok? Maybe a shorter stem, flipped stem or slightly tipped up bars may help if you don't want to add the other brakes (you do lose a lot of handlebar space)

I have some spare crosslevers from my Giant (had to replace when changed to a narrower bar) if you'd like them for a few quid


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2013)

100% +1 for shims. I can now comfortably brake from the hoods at 30+mph whereas before I got them fitted I had to be on the drops to cope with any speed over 20mph.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jul 2013)

I have quite big hands but still prefer to use the fatter shims that get the brakes closer to the bars. I have 105 Brifters and the options are 5mm or 10mm shims.

As already suggested fitting cross-top levers (I have these as standard on my CX bike) would be a good option. I find them invaluable for braking in town when I tend to sit more upright on the bars for better visibility plus when going over rougher ground.

Would not cost much for your LBS to retro-fit these:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tektro-rl720-series-brake-levers/?lang=en&curr=GBP&dest=1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Dynamic Search Ads Cycle&referid=googwig&gclid=CK3rrbqpsbgCFfMctAodvV4AjA


----------



## Bill-H (15 Jul 2013)

Shims all the way


----------



## shyfire (16 Jul 2013)

Having not long got a roadbike I'm struggling with braking from the hoods too. Fingers 'just' go round the brakes high up but there isn't enough leverage/pressure being applied to the brakes. Anyone know if cross-top levers are an option with shimano tiagra sti shifters?


----------



## thegravestoneman (16 Jul 2013)

Cross levers work very well for my beloved.


----------



## shyfire (16 Jul 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Cross levers work very well for my beloved.


 
Do you mean they work for you on your bike or they work for your OH on their bike ?


----------



## thegravestoneman (16 Jul 2013)

sorry for any confusion, they are fitted to my OH's bike and she swears by them (not at them) and uses them 99% of the time. At about 10 to 15 quid they were a very good investment and definitely worth a go. I have shovels for hands and need to fit the bighand gromits supplied with my bike.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Jul 2013)

I've got the same bike as Vickster, and it's 2012 Tiagra, so the cross levers should work fine.

(you can see them here. Happy first birthday, bike!)


----------



## shyfire (16 Jul 2013)

No problem thegravestoneman, I knew what you meant really but always worth checking. My ex probably thought I loved my 'beloved' bike more than him 
Thanks for the pic jefmcg. Now I've seen how they fit in relation to the drops I think that might be a good solution, at least to get started and feeling a comfortable on the roadbike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2013)

shyfire said:


> Having not long got a roadbike I'm struggling with braking from the hoods too. Fingers 'just' go round the brakes high up but there isn't enough leverage/pressure being applied to the brakes. Anyone know if cross-top levers are an option with shimano tiagra sti shifters?


 

Yes they will work fine - all they do is interrupt the existing cable. Go see your LBS - it's not a big job.


----------



## Julia9054 (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I'm practicing moving hands from hoods to drops where I can brake easily and will give shims a go in the first instance, I think.


----------



## Spinney (16 Jul 2013)

I've got fairly big hands for a woman, and still haven't mastered braking from the hoods on downhills or for sudden stops - I just can't apply enough force.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jul 2013)

Making a slight adjustment to the angle of the bars can help as well, rotating the hoods towards you slightly. Or at least it helped me. As did changing the bars for narrow ones.

The list of things I've learnt for the next time I buy a road bike seems to increase almost daily.


----------



## lulubel (16 Jul 2013)

I agree with coffeejo. Changing the angle of the bars, and also changing the position of the levers on the bars, can make a difference.

I started riding road bikes 5 years ago, and I'd never been confident braking on the hoods. I *always* moved to the drops going downhill. Earlier this year, I decided to change my bars, and spent a lot of time positioning, adjusting, and re-adjusting the angle of the bars and position of the levers (and re-taped the bars several times) until I got them just how I wanted them. My reach to the hoods is now so comfortable that my natural riding position is with one finger wrapped round each brake lever, and I can easily lock the wheels braking from the hoods. I hardly use the drops at all now.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

shyfire said:


> Having not long got a roadbike I'm struggling with braking from the hoods too. Fingers 'just' go round the brakes high up but there isn't enough leverage/pressure being applied to the brakes. Anyone know if cross-top levers are an option with shimano tiagra sti shifters?


 
Yes, I have these


----------



## shyfire (16 Jul 2013)

I see ... didn't notice the cross-top levers come already fitted on some models. Have moved the handlebars about as much as I can and wouldn't know where to start moving the levers! Thanks for the all the advice in the thread, meant I at least had some idea as to what to ask for at the bike repair shop. Booked in Saturday


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

If you explain the issue to the shop, they should be able to advise


----------

